# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Nightmares in New Apartment

## hairdryers

Hello, I'm new to this board!  
I have a lot of nightmares, but I usually go through periods where they are more extreme.  I've always wondered what they mean, sometimes I understand later but I wanted some second opinions.   :smiley:   Hopefully I can find that here, and sorry if this post is too long.  I wanted to include enough details.
When I moved into my new apartment they've started up again, most of them were about my family until last night.  I had some in my old apartment but they were very rare.
And in the last place I lived they were every night non stop.  I would sleep at my friends house when I lived there because it was the only way I wouldn't have nightmares.
I have a lot fantastical nightmares or extremely day to day realistic ones.

So BG, info on the night preceding the nightmare
Last night, my girlfriend (I'm a lesbian, 21) came home from visiting family in Oregon, we went out to eat in L.A. we came home, relaxed then went to sleep. 


Here are my several nightmares from last night in order:
I was sleeping on the floor and my girlfriend was sleeping in bed, it was super hot and the floor felt colder. 
In my dream I was trying to fall asleep and was staring at my bed skirt it's white with eyelets and looked perfectly normal. Then one of the eyelets started opening up and turned into a mouth, it started breathing and smiling at me and then it blew something into my mouth I started coughing.
I woke up to my girlfriend shaking me saying I had been coughing really loudly for a while and it woke her up.

From there I move into the bed because I'm scared. I have another dream, we are in our old apartment and are moving the last bit of things from the room. Our roommate has already left for Shanghai so her room is empty and no one else is meant to be in the apartment. We both keep hearing noises though, but I keep brushing them off. Finally we very clearly hear someone cooking, my gf darts out the room to confront the person. I've never seen this lady before, but she had yellowed long nails, very full lips, wrinkled face and extremely dirty hair and felt familiar.  I see her before she sees me. She was probably around 40ish. She was kind of taken aback when my roomie confronted of her and told her she'd pay rent next month very desperately. 

Then she sees me in the room, and starts smiling and staring at me as if she recognizes me.  It's almost a surprise to see me as if she hasn't seen me in a long time.  She comes into the room and asks me if she can stay and I don't say anything, she then starts digging her nails into me and smiling. In a way it seems as if the lady is angry yet trying to desperately apologize to me.  My gf tries to get her off me, and then quickly leaves the room to get her phone to call the cops. When she leaves the lady tries to light me on fire, but she's the one who catches fire and instead of burning she seems to deflate. I'm grabbing on to her and am left with a bag of skin which I neatly fold into a small compact shape no bigger than her forearm. I look at my gf and ask her what to do? She said get rid of it of course. I ask how, and she says flush it. So I do.
I wake up again at this point terrified after a breather I go back to sleep.

The second I go back to sleep, I dream I'm laying in bed trying to go to sleep and I hear this whispering so i sit up look around for it, but there's no one I can see. Then as I lay down, I see someone standing near my bathroom they have a similar style smile as my bed skirt and that lady had.  I can't make much of them out I could recognize the shape of a body but everything else was just dark but the smile, which in a way I felt more than saw.   Then they RUN straight at my ear and start whispering really fast. I can't catch anything but the word "ice".  It feel as if it's infecting me and crawling in my ear.
I wake up again  drink some water turn the air conditioning on and go back to sleep.

My last dream I barely recall except for a part where someone I don't remember said "You're ice, I'm _____" I can't remember what they said they were. It wasn't fire or anything like that though.  It could have been a sort of flower, or gas. 
Anyway, what do you think?
not the weirdest dream i had, but it seems like something to understand.

----------

